# 1911 magazines



## snake-eyes88 (Aug 1, 2007)

I have been looking at some magazines for a 1911 style pistol and noticed that they aresimilar to the one for my S & W 4553TSW. My question is can 1911 magazine be modified to work in my 4553? This would make life easier when it comes to purchasing magazines. Right now the only places I can find mags are S & W and Promag(which I heard aren't very good quality). Is this possible?


----------

